# Just Joined.



## KayLeyUh (Apr 10, 2005)

My name is Kaylia, I'm 19 from Pennsylvania. I just joined the Specktra site. I haven't used MAC all that long (about 8 months).  I do, however, have 16 eyeshadows (including the 4 in quads), a lipstick, and two pigments on their way. The eyeshadows I have are the Tempt Me quad, the Sweet Tea quad, Humid, Swimming, Electric Eel, Deep Truth, Cranberry, Trax, Mythology, Mulch.  I just did my first try at depotting for the B2M, and got Cockatease, which I love. Partly just because of the name. I think I'm done babbling now. Sorry!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Kaylia, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Kaylia!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## jamiemeng (May 6, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!






Wow! You're off to a good start for a MAC newbie!!


----------

